# Upper respiratory infection



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2017)

Rowan was wheezing Friday morning. Because of her months-long battle with pneumonia last year, I immediately made an appointment with the vet for Saturday. 

Rowan hadn't gained any weight over the past month and was dehydrated enough that the vet couldn't get blood. The vet started her on Baytril after a diagnosis of an upper respiratory infection. Rowan is returning Monday for more Baytril and hopefully a full blood panel. Her poop is being tested for parasites. 

Rowan is getting baby carrot food soaks and Mazuri daily until the injections are complete. I also raised the temperature in her habitat by 5 degrees Fahrenheit. 

Does this sound good, or is there anything additional I can do to help Rowan overcome this?


----------



## zovick (Oct 15, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Rowan was wheezing Friday morning. Because of her months-long battle with pneumonia last year, I immediately made an appointment with the vet for Saturday.
> 
> Rowan hadn't gained any weight over the past month and was dehydrated enough that the vet couldn't get blood. The vet started her on Baytril after a diagnosis of an upper respiratory infection. Rowan is returning Monday for more Baytril and hopefully a full blood panel. Her poop is being tested for parasites.
> 
> ...



It all sounds good. If you can get your vet to switch the antibiotic from Baytril to ceftazidime it works better than Baytril and has fewer side effects. Dosage is 20 mg./kilo of weight. If the problem is not severe, it is given every three days for 10 days or so (3-4 total doses). If severe, it can be given every other day for 10 days or so (5-6 doses).


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 15, 2017)

Why was Rowan dehydrated ? Do you soak him ?


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2017)

The temp being raised by 5 degrees is good depending on the temp you started with. 
Raise the temp to 85 day and night. Soak him daily until two years old. Make sure he and the water stays warm the whole time.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> Why was Rowan dehydrated ? Do you soak him ?


I'm not sure. But I bought larger water dishes for Rowan. The mister is going several hours daily, so I don't know why. One month ago, Rowan was assessed as well hydrated at the yearly exam, so I'm guessing the illness has something to do with it. Regardless, I think daily soaks can't hurt.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2017)

wellington said:


> The temp being raised by 5 degrees is good depending on the temp you started with.
> Raise the temp to 85 day and night. Soak him daily until two years old. Make sure he and the water stays warm the whole time.


Rowan is three years old and has been soaked twice weekly for the past several months. It was twice daily soaks for the first two years. Then once daily until a little while ago. Do you think I should continue daily soaks after Rowan is better? I don't mind because all Rowan time is good time.


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Rowan is three years old and has been soaked twice weekly for the past several months. It was twice daily soaks for the first two years. Then once daily until a little while ago. Do you think I should continue daily soaks after Rowan is better? I don't mind because all Rowan time is good time.


No, you don't have to at that age. You can though if you want, it won't hurt him.


----------



## no one (Oct 16, 2017)

Hope Rowan gets better soon!!


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 16, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I'm not sure. But I bought larger water dishes for Rowan. The mister is going several hours daily, so I don't know why. One month ago, Rowan was assessed as well hydrated at the yearly exam, so I'm guessing the illness has something to do with it. Regardless, I think daily soaks can't hurt.



That is weird. 
No, soaks never can hurt. I hope that your tort soon recovers.


----------



## mark1 (Oct 16, 2017)

i think sub q fluids might help along with the shots for a couple of reasons ...... they , like the antibiotic , need dosed correctly or they can do more harm than good , done correctly they can perk up a sick animal pretty noticeably ......


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 16, 2017)

mark1 said:


> i think sub q fluids might help along with the shots for a couple of reasons ...... they , like the antibiotic , need dosed correctly or they can do more harm than good , done correctly they can perk up a sick animal pretty noticeably ......


Rowan was still too dehydrated for the vet to draw blood, so she gave Rowan fluids. Rowan's going to twice daily soaks.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 19, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Rowan was still too dehydrated for the vet to draw blood, so she gave Rowan fluids. Rowan's going to twice daily soaks.


They were able to get some blood yesterday. Rowan's appetite is as good as ever, and she's getting soaked twice daily.


----------



## no one (Oct 19, 2017)

That is some good news!!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 20, 2017)

Rowan has taken a turn for the worse. She was coughing up what appeared to be blood. She is spending the day at the vet and is getting antibiotics through nebulization.


----------



## mark1 (Oct 20, 2017)

have they tried other antibiotics besides baytril ? I agree with the post above that ceftazidime is a better drug at this point , baytril has been used in reptiles for a very long time .........amikacin is another that works on turtles , not sure how tortoises handle it ..... did they examine the sputum ? a change in antibiotics is often all it takes ...... best of luck to rowan


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 22, 2017)

I have a theory about what could be causing Rowan's problems. Stupidly, I've used regular tap water in Rowan's humidifier. Our regular tap water is considered to be hard to very hard, and I believe the aspirated minerals in the air have irritated Rowan's lungs. I've gotten better and better humidifiers, so this would only aggravate the problem. Additionally, I seldom leave the closed chamber open to get fresh air because the cat would get in there and sometimes pee. This would only aggravate the issue. 

To alleviate this, I have done the following: (1) ordered a countertop water distillation unit that will remove the minerals from the water for the humidifier/mist maker only; (2) open the closed chamber during Rowan's now twice daily soaks to allow for fresh air to enter; (3) block things off during the chamber "air out" to prevent the cat from peeing in the habitat. 

I was lying awake in bed this morning thinking about the white residue from the humidified water that collects on things and began to wonder if the same thing could be happening in my tort's lungs. 

Does this theory sound plausible?


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 22, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I have a theory about what could be causing Rowan's problems. Stupidly, I've used regular tap water in Rowan's humidifier. Our regular tap water is considered to be hard to very hard, and I believe the aspirated minerals in the air have irritated Rowan's lungs. I've gotten better and better humidifiers, so this would only aggravate the problem. Additionally, I seldom leave the closed chamber open to get fresh air because the cat would get in there and sometimes pee. This would only aggravate the issue.
> 
> To alleviate this, I have done the following: (1) ordered a countertop water distillation unit that will remove the minerals from the water for the humidifier/mist maker only; (2) open the closed chamber during Rowan's now twice daily soaks to allow for fresh air to enter; (3) block things off during the chamber "air out" to prevent the cat from peeing in the habitat.
> 
> ...


I am no VET, but this theory sounds not plausible for me. I don`t think that chalk from the tap water can cause problems in a tort lung. But when you use a electric humidifier there can be bacterias in this humidifier. Bacterias come with the air and settle in the humidifier very quick. With the water of the humidifier they get in the enclosure of your tort and in the lungs and can cause a RI.
But that is only my opinion.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 22, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> I am no VET, but this theory sounds not plausible for me. I don`t think that chalk from the tap water can cause problems in a tort lung. But when you use a electric humidifier there can be bacterias in this humidifier. Bacterias come with the air and settle in the humidifier very quick. With the water of the humidifier they get in the enclosure of your tort and in the lungs and can cause a RI.
> But that is only my opinion.


I think you are right. Unless the humidifier is cleaned thoroughly and frequently there will be a bacterial build up and potentially that bacteria could cause health problems in a tortoise.

Tap water in most homes has completely safe levels of bacteria, regardless of water hardness. However, especially in the warmth of a tortoise enclosure, bacteria will thrive in water that is standing for any length of time. An example of this is  Legionnaires Disease which causes serious problems in humans[/url]


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 22, 2017)

Rowan still has a good appetite and was a little more active today. I soaked her three times and took her outside twice for a total of around forty minutes.


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 23, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Rowan still has a good appetite and was a little more active today. I soaked her three times and took her outside twice for a total of around forty minutes.


Good news ! I hope Rowan recovers soon. Good luck !


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 25, 2017)

Rowan's doing pretty well today. She's alert and a little more active. Her appetite is excellent.


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 26, 2017)

Wonderful news ! Thank you for sharing it with us ! 
I wish that Rowan recovers totally soon.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Nov 3, 2017)

Rowan continues to improve. We've had some warmer days here in Texas, so little Ro' is getting lots of good natural UV light.


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 3, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> View attachment 221918
> 
> Rowan continues to improve. We've had some warmer days here in Texas, so little Ro' is getting lots of good natural UV light.


What a beautiful colored tort.  I love his red face. It makes him special.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Nov 8, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> What a beautiful colored tort.  I love his red face. It makes him special.


Rowan is finished with the injections and is due back for a checkup in one month to make sure everything's still good.


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Rowan is finished with the injections and is due back for a checkup in one month to make sure everything's still good.


Good news. Please give Rowan a big kiss ( from me ).


----------

